# Hortilux Super HPS vs. Cheap HPS



## Alistair

I believe it's time to buy a replacement HPS bulb.  Until now I've used the Hortilux Super HPS lamp.  Is the special grow light worth the extra money?  I've never used anything besides the Super HPS, so I can't compare it to a standard HPS from Lowes, for example.  

I have a Hortilux Blue metal halide for vegetative growth, and it doesn't work any better than my standard MH that I have.  I wonder if the same is true for HPS lights?

Your help is appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## meds4me

I've been wondering this myself as i need 2 600 hps bulbs and was wondering whAT EVERYONE ELSE USES ?


----------



## Growdude

Grew all my bud under the cheap Sylvainia bulbs.


----------



## ElJefe1971

I was told (sold?) that my Hotilux HPS 600 was a vastly better bulb vs. a "inferior" bulb and I would reap the benefits at harvest.  It wasn't too much more, so I bought it.  Now that could be the hydro shop sales tactics, but he is a grower and swears there is a big difference.  I guess I will see in a few months - my 2 cents.


----------



## Alistair

Well, thanks, guys.  

When I bought the Hortilux HPS the lady at the hydro store said the same thing.  She also told me that the expensive metal halide lamps weren't all that good.  A couple years after that I bought the Hortilux Blue, and I should have listened to her; it isn't all that great.  

Is there anyone who has used both the standard and "special" grow HPS lamps, and noticed a difference in bud quality or yield?


----------



## bombbudpuffa

I've used both cheap HPS and high HPS. The Solarmaxx bulbs are the only ones I can tell a real difference in. They are a lot redder than any other HPS. Imo, it's a waste of money to buy expensive bulbs. Theres not much difference in end product, if any.


----------



## Growdude

Growdude said:
			
		

> Grew all my bud under the cheap Sylvainia bulbs.




http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/514/limit/views

Unless you need'em bigger than that you dont need expensive bulbs.


----------



## alshli

I believe the difference is just that the expensive grow bulbs contain a small portion of light in the blue spectrum.  I have been researching this a lot myself as I am trying to figure out the most cost effective options vs quality. From what I understand UV help promote the production of UV and the blue spectrum creates more UV thus having the small amount of blue would slightly increase the potency of your buds. That being said I have found a lot of information about finishing your last 2 weeks of flowering under MH bulbs. If you had high quality MH bulbs that are just the opposite as the HPS contain a small amount of red you would increase the potency even more from my understanding. The other option is adding UV bulbs along side your HPS the make your buds even more potent. 

Currently I myself will be flowering under these hxxp://www.1000bulbs.com/600-Watt-HPS/38752/ and will be replacing one of them with a high quality MH bulb in the last 2 weeks to make a comparison. I may also get to 160w UV bulbs and run those along with one of the other HPS's and see what the results are.


----------



## jmansweed

I've been growing well over ten years now and done side by side grows with the hortilux bulbs to cheaper alternatives many times. I only use hortilux bulbs when-ever money provides. I find the spectrum produces superior growth and bud formation. You'll absolutely produce good, solid harvests with conventional bulbs but I promise you'll notice a difference. The girls just like the Hortilux more IMO.


----------



## Alistair

Thanks jmansweed.  I like the fact that you've done side-by-side grows using the different lights.


----------



## crozar

NAV T PLUS SUPER T this is the osram special light , ive seen a planta hps light which is new and the lumens is same 95000 lumens.
this is for a 600watts.

but the nav t plus is expensive bulb and also the planta bulb its about 20$ more.


----------



## Pepper

jmansweed said:
			
		

> I've been growing well over ten years now and done side by side grows with the hortilux bulbs to cheaper alternatives many times. I only use hortilux bulbs when-ever money provides. I find the spectrum produces superior growth and bud formation. You'll absolutely produce good, solid harvests with conventional bulbs but I promise you'll notice a difference. The girls just like the Hortilux more IMO.


 

Very true. In my oppinion can not beat the hortilux bulbs, either for veg or flower. The BEST hortilux 1k bulb is the dual ark bulb its VERY expensive but trust me it is worth every single penny.
I dont veg with mh bulbs, I root with 6500k t5, veg with hortilux 400w super hps, and flower with the 1k hortilux dual ark hps.

With the 1k dual ark bulb its a 600hps and 400mh in 1 bulb so the growth of the plants during flowering in greater than a regular hps wich has much more red in it, BUT the buds also get much bigger due to the healthier, and stronger plant due to the 400w mh in the same bulb.

A cheap hps bulb from lowes or home depot WILL work to flower any plant without a problem BUT it can NOT "touch" a hortilux bulb from 100 miles away.


----------



## Growdude

When someone spends that extra buck they want to believe they are getting what they pay for.


----------



## Funkfarmer

Kinda like a friend of mine that changes the spark plugs in his truck and replaces them with some fancy expensive plugs and swears that his truck is faster and has more power. LOL


----------



## BBFan

Pepper said:
			
		

> A cheap hps bulb from lowes or home depot WILL work to flower any plant without a problem BUT it can NOT "touch" a hortilux bulb from 100 miles away.


 
Hi Pepper-
Can you quantify what you mean here?

I recently upgraded my mh (Sunmaster Deluxe) at a cost of 5 times that of a regular mh. The output in spectrum certainly seems more suited to enhanced growth, but if I had to say it was far superior in final production, I couldn't say. I am not doing a comparison grow so my results would not be very reliable- strictly subjective anyway, but I wanted to see for myself.

I have not yet upgraded my hps and may hold off until next grow unless you can give me some specific data or results.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## BBFan

alshli said:
			
		

> I believe the difference is just that the expensive grow bulbs contain a small portion of light in the blue spectrum. I have been researching this a lot myself as I am trying to figure out the most cost effective options vs quality. From what I understand UV help promote the production of UV and the blue spectrum creates more UV thus having the small amount of blue would slightly increase the potency of your buds. That being said I have found a lot of information about finishing your last 2 weeks of flowering under MH bulbs. If you had high quality MH bulbs that are just the opposite as the HPS contain a small amount of red you would increase the potency even more from my understanding. The other option is adding UV bulbs along side your HPS the make your buds even more potent.
> 
> Currently I myself will be flowering under these hxxp://www.1000bulbs.com/600-Watt-HPS/38752/ and will be replacing one of them with a high quality MH bulb in the last 2 weeks to make a comparison. I may also get to 160w UV bulbs and run those along with one of the other HPS's and see what the results are.


 
Hello Alshli (How would you pronounce that??  )

MH does produce more ultraviolet light than hps as mh is more in the blue-violet spectrum of light, but the output still isn't that much. Although I'm currently doing the same thing you mention.

I too am very interested in the introduction of UVB to my grows and I am currently playing with a 100 watt UVB reptile bulb. I looked at the 160 watt and assume you are looking also at a reptile basking lamp.

The problem I'm facing is that in order to achieve any measurable uvb on the plants, the bulb must be extremely close, resulting in major heat issues. I think the 160 watt would be even more of a challenge (BTW I've read that an aluminum reflector is far superior to white for UVB reflection).

I'd be very interested to see your results. I'm not yet at the point where I am doing any side by side comparisons, just strictly for my own curiousity. Good luck to you on your grow and let us know how it goes.


----------



## BBFan

Hi Alistair!

SO, what did you decide to go with?  Are you convinced one way or another?


----------



## Pepper

BBFan said:
			
		

> Hi Pepper-
> Can you quantify what you mean here?
> 
> I recently upgraded my mh (Sunmaster Deluxe) at a cost of 5 times that of a regular mh. The output in spectrum certainly seems more suited to enhanced growth, but if I had to say it was far superior in final production, I couldn't say. I am not doing a comparison grow so my results would not be very reliable- strictly subjective anyway, but I wanted to see for myself.
> 
> I have not yet upgraded my hps and may hold off until next grow unless you can give me some specific data or results.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


 
What I mean is that  if all you can afford at the moment is a bulb from lowes or home depot it is better than nothing and it will give you bud untill you can afford a better bulb, the bulbs they sell are not made specificly for growing like the hortilux bulbs are.


----------



## Growdude

Pepper said:
			
		

> What I mean is that  if all you can afford at the moment is a bulb from lowes or home depot it is better than nothing and it will give you bud untill you can afford a better bulb, the bulbs they sell are not made specificly for growing like the hortilux bulbs are.



Did you see the pictures?  it doesn't matter. dont waste your money.


----------



## Alistair

BBFan, I'm a bit confused now.  However, I did go to Lowes and found a 400 watt HPS.  The only problem is it won't work for my M59 type ballast.  I'll check out the hydro store and see what they have.

Growdude, I saw your pics.  Very nice buds, but what wattage do you use, and how close is the light(s) from the plants.  I can't quite remember, but aren't you the one who was able to keep your hid at 6" from the canopy?  I have to keep my light at 15" or so from the plants.

I'm still using my Hortilux HPS, but I do believe it is time to replace it.  I'll make a decision by Monday.  I will say this, though; those of you who have said that spending big money on expensive bulbs isn't worth it, might be onto something.  My Hortilux Blue certainly wasn't worth it.  Perhaps it has more color in the preferred spectrum of color than the average MH, but the output in lumens is less than my standard MH.  The standard, cheap MH does a better job for sure.


----------



## Pepper

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> BBFan, I'm a bit confused now. However, I did go to Lowes and found a 400 watt HPS. The only problem is it won't work for my M59 type ballast. I'll check out the hydro store and see what they have.
> 
> Growdude, I saw your pics. Very nice buds, but what wattage do you use, and how close is the light(s) from the plants. I can't quite remember, but aren't you the one who was able to keep your hid at 6" from the canopy? I have to keep my light at 15" or so from the plants.
> 
> I'm still using my Hortilux HPS, but I do believe it is time to replace it. I'll make a decision by Monday. I will say this, though; those of you who have said that spending big money on expensive bulbs isn't worth it, might be onto something. My Hortilux Blue certainly wasn't worth it. Perhaps it has more color in the preferred spectrum of color than the average MH, but the output in lumens is less than my standard MH. The standard, cheap MH does a better job for sure.


 

Try to veg with a hortilux super hps bulb and you will NEVER veg with anything else again, I dont like mh bulbs to veg.

If you only have a 400w light you only need 1 bulb from start to finish 400w hortilux super hps 58.000 lummins, dont knock it untill you try it :hubba:


----------



## Pepper

1 more thing  your garden must be 100% dialed in co2, temp, air circulation, etc, for your bulbs to do what they were designed to do + the reflector you use can also affect your garden in a VERY big way, I use a medium Ajust-a-Wing reflector with a medium spreader for my 400w and for my 1k I use the same reflector but the large verson I  keep my 400w 4 to 6" from the top of the canopy, and the 1k I keep it 6 to 8" from the top of the canopy, and I dont have a fan blowing throu my lights, I do have ac, osciliating fans, and exast fan in the garden.


----------



## Hick

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> BBFan, I'm a bit confused now.  However,*I did go to Lowes and found a 400 watt HPS.  The only problem is it won't work for my M59 type ballast.  I'll check out the hydro store and see what they have.*
> 
> Growdude, I saw your pics.  Very nice buds, but what wattage do you use, and how close is the light(s) from the plants.  I can't quite remember, but aren't you the one who was able to keep your hid at 6" from the canopy?  I have to keep my light at 15" or so from the plants.
> 
> I'm still using my Hortilux HPS, but I do believe it is time to replace it.  I'll make a decision by Monday.  I will say this, though; those of you who have said that spending big money on expensive bulbs isn't worth it, might be onto something.  My Hortilux Blue certainly wasn't worth it.  Perhaps it has more color in the preferred spectrum of color than the average MH, but the output in lumens is less than my standard MH.  The standard, cheap MH does a better job for sure.



the 'hydro' store is "IMO" still going to be over priced. Check your yellow pages for an "electrical supply" store, outlet. A contractors supply store. You should be able to purchase a 400 hps for "under" $15. 
  Though they 'may' have improved over the last few years, "I" tried the _"extra super enhanced, multi groove, many spectrum, special_" bulbs and was NOT impressed. Not worth the money.. "IMHO"


----------



## Alistair

If they ask what I want it for, what do I tell them?  What domestic uses are there for HID lighting?  I don't want to go there and look all stupid as I say, "Er...ummmm, I don't know, my mom asked me to pick it up for her.  It's her gig."  Plus, remember that I must ask for a lamp for an M 59 ballast.  Is M 59 specific for grow operations?

But they can also be obtained online as well.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Hick

You don't need to mention, or match your ballast As long as they are 'both' 400's,(bulb and ballast) You only need to match your socket and bulb base. i.e. mogul base, medium base
But it could be a shop light, yard light, to illuminate a sign, ect.


----------



## BBFan

Hello Alistair-

Isn't M59 for metal halide?  I thought S51 was the 400 watt HPS ballast.

Regardless, a 400 watt HPS will only work in a 400 watt HPS fixture (at least safely and efficiently).

HPS is very commonly used for outdoor lighting as security lights and in parking lots.  But I doubt you'll get the 3rd degree buying a light bulb!


----------



## Alistair

BBFan, you're absolutely right!  I just looked at the HPS box, and it specifically sates, "S51".  I believe that is what was marked on HPS I saw at Lowe's.


----------



## Alistair

Well, I decided to go back to Lowe's and get the $20.00 lamp.  I don't know how many lumens it puts out, though.  I'll see if I can get an idea by looking it up online. Thanks for all the suggestions.

I just researched my old Hortilux Super HPS and the Sylvania HPS I just got from Lowe's.  Both are rated at 2100 K.  The Hortilux is rated at 55,000 lumens and the Sylvania is rated at 50,000.


----------



## Hick

BBFan said:
			
		

> Hello Alistair-
> 
> Isn't M59 for metal halide?  I thought S51 was the 400 watt HPS ballast.
> 
> Regardless, a 400 watt HPS will only work in a 400 watt HPS fixture (at least safely and efficiently).
> 
> HPS is very commonly used for outdoor lighting as security lights and in parking lots.  But I doubt you'll get the 3rd degree buying a light bulb!



BB maybe correct... from what I found, the M59 is a metal halide ballast. :confused2:


----------



## Alistair

Yes, BB was indeed correct.  I was being retarded; I totally forgot about the different designations of the two lamp types.  M 59 is the MH designation and likewise, the S 51 is the HPS.  I have a switchable ballast, so all I do is flip the switch on the ballast from MH to HPS, and change the lamps.


----------



## BBFan

Thank you Alistair.  My ballast is a M59 and I have to use a conversion bulb when I switch to HPS.  Can't find them for less than $50 US.  Let us know your thoughts on performance as you progress.


----------



## Alistair

Yeah, BB, I'll let you all know at the end of the grow how it worked out.


----------



## joseaf

I have been using the HPS bulb that I got with my air cooled 400w HPS digital from HGT.  It can with their standard bulb.  Ebb/Flow system 2X2 system. 4 plants (White Rhino) and harvested 81g (3oz) on my 1st attempt.

I want thinking of upgrading to an expensive bulb, but after read a lot on harvest results, I believe my harvest is within range of simular results.  No expensive bulbs for me. I spent the money on the OZN-jr generator.  The second best investment I made on this system (1st best investment was the light 400w).


----------



## Hick

BBFan said:
			
		

> Thank you Alistair.  My ballast is a M59 and I have to use a conversion bulb when I switch to HPS.  Can't find them for less than $50 US.  Let us know your thoughts on performance as you progress.


thanks for catching that BB    my reply about the ballast was misleading.


----------



## Droopy Dog

Growdude said:
			
		

> When someone spends that extra buck they want to believe they are getting what they pay for.



Yup, it's called marketing.

Usually, the slight increase in performance of whatever product is vastly outweighed by the HUGE increase of price. 

DD


----------



## Disco94

Look into Son Agro bulbs.  Haven't found them in 1000w set-ups but they do have a good sales pitch just havne't seen a grow or heard testimonials from anybody other than the manufacturer so still waiting before I would buy one.


----------



## stonedrone

I'm pretty sure the son agro is a dual ark bulb disco, just like what pepper was talking about. I looked into them and it was cheaper to buy a mh and hps bulb seperately than 1 son agro bulb. I'm sure the son agro would be great for flowering though with the enhanced blue spectrum, I just didn't have it in me to spend that much on one bulb.


----------



## Disco94

Kinda seems like LEDs at this point.  I don't think the extra bous is worth the money at this point IMO.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Growdude said:
			
		

> When someone spends that extra buck they want to believe they are getting what they pay for.


Exactly. I've been growing the same cut using a list of different bulbs, in different ways and stages of growth. The end product is always the same.


----------



## Alistair

I've been using my cheap HPS that I got from Lowes, and everything seems to be right on schedule.  That is to say, the flower development seems to be good for how long they've been under 12/12. This is week four of flowering, and the flowers look like they should at this stage.  I haven't done a side-by-side test, but I'm happy with the cheap lamp.


----------

